# T-Mobile Galaxy Tab will not connect to USB



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

So I am a noob to the Galaxy Tab but not to Android. I picked up a T-Mobile Galaxy Tab on a trade. It is running on Wifi only and other than rooting it with z4root I have not changed anything. It did not come with a cable so I bought one from the T-mobile store so I could charge it and attach it to my PC. It charges with no issue, but is not detected when I plug it to a USB port. Is this an issue with my tablet or did I get a charge only cable? Searched the forums and found nothing on this one.


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

Anybody?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## deadman009 (Sep 29, 2011)

You need to download the drivers to your pc so it can recognize the tablet. Check out T-Mobile or Samsung sites for product support.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

I have all the drivers installed from the support site. Even without the drivers Win 7 should at least detect new hardware. I am wondering of the cable I received is charge only? It was purchased from a T-Mobile corporate store.

Sent from the RootzWiki App


----------

